# Smokeping erstellt keine Grafiken...

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Kennt sich wer mit Smokeping aus?

Alles soweit installiert, aber es gibt keine Grafiken aus.

CGI- und rc-skripte funktionieren... hat jemand dasselbe

Problem (gehabt) ?!

Gruß,

----------

## blackwing

ehm, wenn das cgi funktioniert, würdest du auch grafiken sehen  :Smile: 

weil das cgi ja die png's on demand erstellt.

guck am besten ma ins errorlog des servers, bei mri war es beim upgrade von perl 5.6.1 auf 5.8.0 so, dass einige libs nicht mehr gefunden wurden.

```

[error] [client  xxxxx]  Premature  end  of  script headers:     /home/httpd/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi

Can't    locate Smokeping.pm  in   @INC

(@INC   contains: [cut]...[/cut].)

at /home/httpd/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi  line  7.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/httpd/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi line 7.

```

Das wars anfangs mal bei mir...

Solved durch:

```
use lib qw(/path/to/smokeping/lib);
```

im smokeping.cgi.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Also meine smokeping.cgi sieht so aus..

```

#!/usr/bin/speedy -w

# -*-perl-*-

use lib qw (/usr/lib/perl5/smokeping);

use Smokeping 1.6;

Smokeping::cgi("/etc/smokeping/config");

BEGIN {

    if ($ENV{SERVER_SOFTWARE}) {

        $SIG{__WARN__} = sub { print "<pre>Warning: ".(shift)."</pre>"; };

        $SIG{__DIE__} = sub { print "<pre>Error: ".(shift)."</pre>"; exit 1 }

    };

}

```

Auf die Oberfläche von Smokeping komme ich auch.. es sind nur keine Latenzen zu sehen...

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ok, aus unerfindlichen Gründen läufts jetzt... aber nur für einen Host.. für den anderen wird immernoch keine Grafik erstellt (keine Latenz-Linien)

----------

## blackwing

was sagt denn das error log?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, ist folgendes:

```

[Sat Mar 15 22:11:29 2003] [error] (2)No such file or directory: mod_mime_magic: can't read magic file /etc/apache/share/magic

[Sat Mar 15 22:11:29 2003] [crit] (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to port 80

```

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute! Ich wollt nur erwähnen, es scheint nun keine Probleme mehr zu geben. Ich hatte die Version 1.6 installiert und hab nun auf 1.19 aktualisiert. Die Version 1.6 scheint, nur Vermutung, fehlerhaft zu sein. Danke für die Antworten!

----------

